# Tom's a beach bum



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

here's a few pics of Tom taken last week on his little holiday to Bridlington, sea what a little beach bum he's turned out to be, and yes he did visit quite a few different pubs too where he sampled both the food and the beer.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

tell Tom i want to trade lives with him!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Those are great photo Dave, Tom is so handsome would be great to meet him (and you) if you could get to the IRR show next year.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Awwww TOM! You are SOOOO HANDSOME!!! 
Love the pictures, especially the third one...you can see the reflection on the sand~! Every time I see Tom, I see the puppy face in Tom...one of the puppy pictures of him you have in your album.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

THIS ONE!! :heartbeatHe is such a heart-melter :heartbeat


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*DAD !*















*DAD !*
WHO'S THAT DUDE ?
CAN YOU PLEASE REPLACE HIS PHOTO WITH MINE ?














COME ON DAVE !
SERIOUSLY !
SHOULDN'T BE SUCH A BIG JOB & WOULD BE SOO COOL !
T&T


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Tom, enjoy the beach while summer lasts!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey just drools,and rooo-roooos.He is so hansome!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

So nice to have the chance to go to the beach and let the dogs go wild! Tom looks like he really did have a ball, smiling from ear to ear he is!!! I bet he's really hacked off now he's had to come home..... poor Tom!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You have one goodloooking boy and he knows how to have fun. Beach play and pub hopping, my kind of guy. That third picture needs to be put in the calender contest, it is just stunning.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There's that handsome boy... he looks great and like he enjoyed his day at the beach...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I swear---if I could steal that boy I'd do it in a heart beat!!!! What a happy, happy, happy boy he is (although the pints might have something to do with that)


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

He is so handsome...I love his color!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

That 5th picture should go in a frame. I love his face and the scenery! Great pictures.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ah great pics of the handsome chap...who really is as handsome in the flesh...(well, fur!) Looks like he enjoys the beach life...bet he's counting the days till your next holiday!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well they say it's a dogs life and they were right!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lovely photos Dave Patsy said he was a hansome boy and she was right


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Dave you have one very handsome boy there - sending him a big hug


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sharlin said:


> I swear---if I could steal that boy I'd do it in a heart beat!!!! What a happy, happy, happy boy he is (although the pints might have something to do with that)


but would you take him to the pub though Steve ??


Thanks everybody for the really great comments on Tom, he sure did have one eck of a good holiday.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

davebeech;593719but would you take him to the pub though Steve ?? quote said:


> Pubs, nightclubs, disco's, dance halls, football games


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sharlin said:


> davebeech;593719but would you take him to the pub though Steve ?? quote said:
> 
> 
> > Pubs, nightclubs, disco's, dance halls, football games
> ...


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks like Tom had a great Holiday, but he was sorry to come home


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

davebeech said:


> sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > haha................hadn't better tell hm that then !!
> ...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sharlin said:


> davebeech said:
> 
> 
> > Did I mention my oceans warmer?????
> ...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

sharlin said:


> davebeech said:
> 
> 
> > Did I mention my oceans warmer?????
> ...


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

He's GORGEOUS!! So snuggly and handsome.:

Wish Sienna would pose like that on the beach! LOL, she'd never stay still!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > Now you don't wanna turn Tom into a wuss now do ya? Nothing like a dip in the North Sea to toughen you up...especially if you go in January!
> ...


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tom is one Handsome Dude! But, whats up with his tongue? It's flat...not curled...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Tom is one Handsome Dude! But, whats up with his tongue? It's flat...not curled...


 
Too much Guinness flatten's those things right out, huh Tom??


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Tom is one Handsome Dude! But, whats up with his tongue? It's flat...not curled...


don't worry, there'll be one in his part 2 of his holiday snaps


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

davebeech said:


> Emma&Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > you made a good point there Emma, but then again, I dont think I'd like to be on the that beach in January
> ...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> davebeech said:
> 
> 
> > ah its fun!! Wearing 17 layers and wellies to keep the frostbite away! Here is Tilly proving the North Sea is just about doable in January...taken on that very beach!
> ...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Superb pictures of Tom. That beach looks like a mirror and Tom is as handsome as ever.


----------

